# I got this doe on May 1st and I believe she is pregnant?



## arabianequine (Jul 7, 2011)

What do you all think? I know it is hard to tell by looks sometimes too. 

I wish I knew for sure and when. 

She seems huge....these pics are from June 25th 2011. I post a thread like this on BYC too....and some suggested in my goat threads to come here. 

Thank you for any help!
































Here is a pic of her back at the end of April before I got her and yes they are eating tons better and have gained weight. This one came very skinny and severe skin issues.


----------



## elevan (Jul 7, 2011)

She looks that way to me


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 7, 2011)

NOt positive, but I am sure she is happier with her knew owner. She is pitiful in that one photo. time will tell, if she is pregnant.  I would get her on some good loose goat minerals, if you haven't already and get her up-to-date on CD&T vaccinations, incase she is pregnant.


----------



## dkluzier (Jul 7, 2011)

Not positive here either.  Although her belly does look very healthy  The pooch/rear picture looks rather tight and triangular bud still so...  time will tell.  I had a girl develop a humongus udder last year that was NOT pregnant, imagine my suprise when she went into fullblown heat when I thought that she was due any day! LOL!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 7, 2011)

She might be (but she could just be healthy too),  He pooch doesn't look too telling but maybe you could take pictures in a month and compare.  Was she with a buck before you got her?


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 7, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> NOt positive, but I am sure she is happier with her knew owner. She is pitiful in that one photo. time will tell, if she is pregnant.  I would get her on some good loose goat minerals, if you haven't already and get her up-to-date on CD&T vaccinations, incase she is pregnant.


Yes they have the loose minerals in there for about a month now. You are right she came in terrible condition all three does I got from the same owner. Some have had vaccinations some have not yet but I have most of what I want to give. I am going to get more wormer hopefully tomorrow. I just got my vit b. complex in on the 5th. I plan on vaccinating all at once. 

We went through a sick spell but not with this girl she never got sick, 2 under weight, 2 bad coats and skin issues both the boers, all 3 very white on the gums and eyelids....its was pretty bad. I thought I was gonna loose the smaller boer. She was down for 8 hours....she is the one that has had the most vaccinations since I had her from a neighbor friend or I am sure she would of died. I think she is pregnant too. Do you go over to BYC? You can see all my threads over there about what I have went through. It is under "other livestock". Same user name. 

Yes they were all exposed to a buck. 

This boer doe had an ink stamp on her buttock. I am going off feb. 15. th at the earliest on all 3 but who knows. I believe the other 2 were always in a pen together with bucks. I think that is how the previous owner keeps their goats all year.


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 10, 2011)

These pics are from tonight...the 9th of July.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 10, 2011)

One thing for sure, it was her lucky day when she found you!!  She's a good looking girl.

It sounds like you have done some homework on goats, and will take good care of her.  

You will need to do some things when she kids, and there are supplies to have on hand.

I sure enjoy having a Hoegger's Supply Catalog in the house.  They have a lot of good info in their catalog too.  

There's so much info out there about goats, you just have to do your research.

DonnaBelle


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 10, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> One thing for sure, it was her lucky day when she found you!!  She's a good looking girl.
> 
> It sounds like you have done some homework on goats, and will take good care of her.
> 
> ...


Thank you, thats the weird part though. I thought so too before I got her. That she would be a big nice girl to have after in the proper condition. Nada is this does name....and she is the sweetest/most tame. I can catch her by myself sometimes. The previous owner complained about this doe's long back and how it sagged etc. I paid $110 for her. An old time local from here said I got ripped off and he would of told her he would have gave her $5 for this doe in the shape she came or take them back. The previous owner delivered them for $30. I thought it was a good price for the delivery. It was a couple hours each way. $100 for each goat. Those 3 in the April pic are the 3 I got and from the same previous home and owner. $330 all together for the 3 and they have all been exposed to a buck. 

I still can't seem to get her to gain weight at her hips or top line. I am not giving any grain though. I know if she is pregnant I should but am worried they will scour again. That is what started the sick issues started after 2 weeks of being here....this big boer goat never got sick however she was very pale white in the gums and eyelids and received iron supplement like the other 2 did. 

What else to I need for birth on hand besides towels, gloves, and iodine?


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

Here's a good thread for kidding supplies:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7687


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 10, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Here's a good thread for kidding supplies:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7687


Thank you but scared and have no idea what I am doing....lol.


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

Most of the time the goat is more than capable of taking care of everything on their own with little to no assistance from you.


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 10, 2011)

I hope so. I am excited and nervous at the same time. 

It says OB lube....what do people use for goats?


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

arabianequine said:
			
		

> I hope so. I am excited and nervous at the same time.
> 
> It says OB lube....what do people use for goats?


You can get O.B. lube at TSC...

I just get KY Jelly from the pharmacy.


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 10, 2011)

Thats what I thought, thanks!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 10, 2011)

When our vet was out to help us try to reposition the kid, he had me try because I am a lot smaller than him and he had some powered stuff he sprinkled on me-it worked great but I have no clue what it was!  I wish I knew so I had it on hand next time (and that next time we have an easier birth ).


----------



## MissDanni (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm no expert but she does have a pretty round tummy on the sides, does she eat lots of hay? I know sometimes it can make them get a big round belly.

She is looking far better now that she is with you, great job!

I know that people may say you over paid, but if you're anything like me, you will gladly over pay to rescue an animal from a bad situation.

Best of luck to you and please do keep us updated.


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 11, 2011)

MissDanni said:
			
		

> I'm no expert but she does have a pretty round tummy on the sides, does she eat lots of hay? I know sometimes it can make them get a big round belly.
> 
> She is looking far better now that she is with you, great job!
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes they have a free choice orchard grass hay thingy out there with a little bit of a huge 1700 bale left in there. It was 3/4  full when they started eating it on May 7th approx. They have been eating a lot of alfalfa too. I have cut back a bit the last few days though. 

I still think I feel kids in there.  oh yeah and this boer had a buck blue ink stamp on her buttocks for some time that was from this spring.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 11, 2011)

She's either pregnant or just fat.  From the side pics. she doesn't look as round as in the pics. from the back.  We've had some really fat goats before that looked pregnant, but weren't.  We always keep our bucks and does together so we never know if our does are pregnant or not.  We had one doe who got really fat before she had her babies, she had quads.  We were waiting months for her to finally have them and she kept getting fatter and fatter.  And the funny thing is that while we were waiting for her to have her babies, some other goats that didn't even look pregnant had babies.  So, sometimes it can be hard to tell.  You'll just have to wait and see.  Goats are usually really good mothers.  They can pretty much take care of everything themselves.  The only time you'd really have to step in is if they are born in the winter, we've lost a couple babies because of the cold before.  And in the summer just make sure the doe and baby get lots of fresh water, especially in this heat.  Its over 100 degrees here right now.


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes these does were in with bucks thats how they were kept at the previous owners place. 

I have it all planned out.....

The togg will kid first and I think very soon. Her bag is getting fuller and fuller. Her teats from the back are sticking outward so much I can't see the left one but I can the right just barely though. She had a single kid in the snow last dec. and it did die....probably got too cold. I say she will kid now first cause she was exposed to bucks since she kidded last dec. 

Next will be the doe in this thread. She had a ink stamp on her butt when I got her May 1st and the previous owner said she only had had her a month or two and the previous owner said that had just happened this spring. 

The last to kid will be another boer goat and she had kids just weaned the day she came here on May 1st so she can't be anymore pregnant then aprox. March 1st approx. 

It all makes sense to me now. Actually the togg and the boer in this thread maybe neck and neck....but the boer is not bagged up at all. She is just huge lol.


----------



## elevan (Jul 11, 2011)

arabianequine said:
			
		

> Yes these does were in with bucks thats how they were kept at the previous owners place.
> 
> *I have it all planned out.....
> *
> ...


You blew it right there!  _"I've got it all planned out"_  You said your plan out loud...now those goats are going to make you go insane.



Let me just share something that you may not have read yet:


			
				Roll Farms said:
			
		

> The Kidding Doe's Code of Honor
> 
> 1.  No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all
> involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry,
> ...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 12, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah I believe it, that is funny!


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 26, 2011)

I am going crazy now! My husband says I just made them fat and he don't buy that they are pregnant. I want babies, I want babies! 

New pics been 2 weeks now again, she has to be pregnant with at least 2 or 3 right?

Nada



























Little Lady


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 26, 2011)

The more you wonder the more they will delay. 


  Everybody is looking much better than when you first got them.  I think you could safely start adding grain in a bit at a time.   We start with just a small handful kind of like a treat to see how they do.  If ok then we up it by a 1/4 cup a day until I have them where I want them.   My buck gets barely anything and the ancient Nubian gets about a full scoop all to herself.


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you! I am glad they came here. 

Here is a better pic of the togg. I am not sure if she is pregnant. Her stomach is pretty even on both sides but does seem bigger. If she is I think it is a single kid. Last dec. she had a kid and it died in the snow. The owner said she did not know she was pregnant....so the baby probably got too cold. 

She has been rolling like a horse the last couple days. Also the last couple weeks she paws everytime before laying down. Is that just normal for some goats? I have video of her rolling. I thought it was pretty weird, first I seen her do it or any of the goats for that matter. 

I am pretty positive that both boers are. 

I started them on goat chow just a few days ago and they get about a cup once a day each for now. Everything seems ok so far. The togg and the older boer seem skinny to me on the top line and their hips. I don't have any alfalfa right now and they hate the grass they just walk away and eat the weeds or whatever they can that is growing in there pasture. They also eat the orchard grass in their feeder over the grass hay. 

It worries me cause they are skinny and possibly feeding growing babies too. My husband says they will eat when they are hungry.  I guess they will but just the bare min.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 26, 2011)

2 of mine "roll".  It is QUITE funny to see.      And goats will eat what goats will eat.  Mine are munching happily on the last mucky bottom 18" of their round bale and ignoring the fresh green, cut and dried a month ago bale that I just tossed out there.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 26, 2011)

A big belly wont mean she is pregnant, it is all about the girl parts. Next pictures you take, try and get a clear one of the back- side with her girl parts, closer than the one you have in the above photos.

I am still at 50% chance. and not due for atleast 4 to 6 weeks if she is at all. 

Those older does can get really big rumens, I have a couple that I know aren't bred and they have just as big of bellies as she has.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 26, 2011)

They don't look that pregnant to me.  But I have Nigerian Dwarfs and Pygmies.  Here are some pics. of mine-----I think they look pretty fat!



Precious (7 yr. old doe)






Namdi (1 yr. old wether)






Adia (1 yr. old doe)






Ajani (1 yr. old wether)-----Namdi's twin






Ajani and Namdi






Lillie (6 yr.old doe) and Precious







Lillie, Adia, and Precious






The last 2 pics. are from last fall.

Namdi, Adia, and Ajani


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 26, 2011)

I have decided to take them in to the vet next time I go into town and my husband said it would sure be nice if we knew. I am tired of not knowing and I can't draw the blood the first time myself. 

It will actually be great if they are not pregnant for their sake. I have time to get some more weight on them and in even better shape before breeding this fall. 

I will let you know what we find out it will be later this week or beginning of next week.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 6, 2011)

Did you get the pregnancy test results back yet?  Anybody getting ready to pop?


----------

